# struggling with this horrible illness



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

Hi there,

im a 27 years old young male struggling everyday with this disease.

before this IBS started i could eat and drink anything i liked no matter the time or place or whatsover and never had to worry about any stomach discomfort.

however in a very bad period of my life i started to take a lot off caffeine intake and stimulants after a car accident.

despite going to possible every test in the hospital they only found a little irritation from my stomach.

after a period of being on PPI'S and still couldn't get a grip on my life and could completely stop the stimulants, one on day i noticed a very dirty and nauseate feeling inside my colon, after this very moment my gut was never the same nor my psychology.

i started having severe food intolerance's and horrible cramping out of the nothing, by then i didnt have a clue what was going on and started to go every week to my doctor with my complaints worrying i had done some severe damage to my intestines.

to this day i still believe i have done some pretty damage to myself and my intestines even they didnt found anything wrong after echos,barium swallow, SAT test, allergie test, bloodtests, a colonoscopy and gastroscopy and lots of fecal matter tests looking for any bacteria, h. pylori and a glucose breath test.

i am still undergoing tests and i want a MRI scan to have disclosure there is nothing wrong with me.

before this i was a completely different person with no worries or anxiety, boy how has this changed.

i have become a severe overthinker thinking 24/7 about my condition, looking on forums for answers and succes storys to beat this illness, taking tons of supplements without not much of a relieve nor near a victory.

my symptoms are 24/7 spasming of my colon and horrible gas pain, cramping of my stomach the minute i swallow something and every time i drink something, no matter what, i have all this trapped gas and air coming up to my throat, chronic constipation, and reacting to almost literally everything i eat.


----------



## Natalie628 (Mar 22, 2016)

You are not alone. I'm 26 and have been dealing with IBS since I was 16. I have a lot of the same symptoms as you. It seems like anything I try to eat (even my safe foods), my stomach turns on me. I am still struggling to find anything that can help, but I will say that probiotics have helped me a little bit. Definitely not a cure for anything, but it's provided me with a little bit of relief some days. It's crazy to think about how much we used to be able to eat and not worry and now have to deal with this!

Wishing you the best!


----------



## tjarget (Oct 18, 2013)

Probiotics seem to help me a bit too, taken regularly with fiber supplements. I take citrocel and culturelle. Seems like my bad days aren't nearly as bad anymore.


----------

